# shrimp safe fish



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Is there such thing? Even safe for baby shrimps?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i would only put dwarf chili rasboras with them .


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Otocinclus 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> Otocinclus
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


oh right, i have that too XD. thanks J!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

iBetta said:


> i would only put dwarf chili rasboras with them .


Oto cats are the only "safe" fish for shrimps.

*Any other fish* will eat your new born shrimps if you don't provide A LOT of mosses/hiding places !!!

So unless you wanna have a adult shrimps only tanks, I suggest you keep you tank a shrimp only one.


----------



## FPG (Aug 9, 2011)

IMOH...with shrimps I don't even put snails and Ottos because they both compete the shrimps for the algae and Bioflim they live on.

I have experimented if the tank is a shrimp only tank and you don't clean the glass the survival rate of the babies is higher.

With any other fish its really hard for the shrimp to breed....shrimps are very peacefull creature who breed in calm and quite environment.

I don’t even put more than one Amano shrimp (and that should be a small one) with CRS or PFR or cherries, because during feeding time Amano's shows aggressiveness towards food which disturbs other peaceful shrimps....

Hope this helps


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i have 2 shrimp tanks, in my breeder i have kuhli loaches and in my cull tank i have endler guppies, panda corries and kuhli's. I have never seen any aggression from my kuhlis in the breeding tank ive even seen shrimplettes take food from them. Kuhlis tend to be super shy and passive but they are a scavenger by nature so if they arent kept well fed their is always a chance they will munch your shrimp. As for the other tank its so heavily planted i have no idea whats going on in there.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Hm, last thing I'd want is to lose shrimp from something I introduced for fun lol.

I can do a test run with my kuhlis, I have them in my not-so-safe fish tank.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

I keep Indostomus crocodilus, Boraras brigitae and Hara jerdoni in a 20g with cherry shrimps and get lots of babies.

I do have a lot of java moss which probably helps protect them.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess it also depends on the shrimp. Cherry shrimps breed quickly and can better absorb the losses than Crystal shrimps.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep mine with cory, platies, guppies, tetras and they are fine! I even have lots of babies.

The MOST important thing is plants, lots of plants


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Ottos are very safe


----------

